# Has Anybody Installed Back Up Lights?



## Heather821 (Mar 23, 2007)

We are new owners to a 31RQS, towed by a 2005 Excursion. I am looking to install a set of reverse lights on the trailer that come on with the reverse signal from the truck. Can it be done? Thank you for any insight.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Heather & Steve
















to Outbackers!

AND Congratulations on your new 31rqs!

Sorry, but I'm no help in the reverse light department







Hang tight and I'm sure someone will be along to help you soon.

BTW, what area are you in?


----------



## Heather821 (Mar 23, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Hi Heather & Steve
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Thank You for the fast reply. We are outside of Phila. PA


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

The cord that plugs into the truck uses the center pin for reverse lights.
The cord goes into a junction box on the trailer and the wire for the center pin is capped off in there. just tie a wire onto it and run it to the back of the trailer. add a set of cheapy flood lights back there and you're all set.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Like Katrina said but most likely you will need to also finish the conection on the TV. If you have a factory tow package it may already be wired. Take a Volt Meter and with the key in the on position with engine of put the TV in reverse and check to see if you 12+ from the center pin to ground. If not you will need to run a line from the reverse lights to the center pin on your outlet.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard... thats a great match you have! (Excursion/31RQS, that is...) I've been contemplating the same thing. I've found that the back of the trailer is in another time zone, let alone easy to see while backing. I'm thinking of this...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/60-LINE-OF-...109631149QQrdZ1
but havn't heard anything yet about them. Kinda kills two birds though- increases the braking visability, and give light for backing into those narrow sites. I think it would mount nicely on the square bumper of the RQS


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Welcome aboard... thats a great match you have! (Excursion/31RQS, that is...) I've been contemplating the same thing. I've found that the back of the trailer is in another time zone, let alone easy to see while backing. I'm thinking of this...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/60-LINE-OF-...109631149QQrdZ1
> but havn't heard anything yet about them. Kinda kills two birds though- increases the braking visability, and give light for backing into those narrow sites. I think it would mount nicely on the square bumper of the RQS


Those look great on the truck, but are pretty worthless for projecting any light out behind the vehicle.
If you want others to see you backing out of a parking spot then this is what you want.
If you want to light up a camp site to back in at night, this is not the answer.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I gotta agree with Jim on that one.....Line of Fire LED's do not project enough light to make a difference when backing.

It's a nice signal, but that's about it.

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I just picked up a set at Auto Zone yesterday that I am going to put on either today or next weekend

Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Be careful adding big flood or fog lights back there to light up the world as you back in or you will be blowing fuses.

If you need LOTS of light then you need to wire in a relay on the trailer (connected to the back up light) then connect the contacts of the relay to get power from your trailer battery. Wire size and fuse as required for the size of the back up lights you are using.

Doing it this way the TV back up wiring only carries a small load to operated the relay and the main power for the lights comes from the TT batteries.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I have also thought of adding floods on the back but for a different reason. A separate switch control and next time some jerk decides to tailgate, "boom" blind the idiot! My only concern would be he would swerve into oncoming traffic, instead of bouncing into the ditch where he belongs.

Steve


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

On a previous trailer, I mounted fog lights on the back bumper and wired them independantly with a switch in the TV. That allowed me to switch them on and off depending on the conditions. The lights will be one of my first mods this spring, but my F150 has the reverse plug wired, so I'll just use them as backup lights. In short, it is easy to do and a great mod IMO.

This time around I'm looking for LED fog lamps to reduce current. If I can find some I'm thinking about 2 more ligts to illuminate the trailer wheels. This could help a little when backing in at night.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I also planned on doing the back up lights but will put them on there own switch so if I need them on, I do not need to leave the truck in reverse.

Anothe tip for backing in at night is the 2 security lights. If you need to back into a dark area, turn the lights on on both sides and it illuminates the entire area, works well.

John


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> I also planned on doing the back up lights but will put them on there own switch so if I need them on, I do not need to leave the truck in reverse.
> 
> Anothe tip for backing in at night is the 2 security lights. If you need to back into a dark area, turn the lights on on both sides and it illuminates the entire area, works well.
> 
> John


Good idea on the security lights.

The only issue with the separate switch is that I did forget a couple times and tow for a day with the lights running. People probably thought I was a little crazy.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Did that once with my blue lights for the FD. Wondered why people were moving over







LOL All my switches now have lights on them so I can see thay are on


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

tdvffjohn said:


> Did that once with my blue lights for the FD. Wondered why people were moving over
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive often wondered if that could really happen.. I have seen several pieces of emergency equipment just cruising down the highway, obviously not in a rush, with there overheads running..

One time one of those sneak wrappers were doing this.. kinda funny, he was thinkin he was being all sneaky and had his emergency lights on.. lol Made me laugh..

Carey


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Not to hijack this thread, but to show we are human... after working 8 years of Mid to 8's, I switched to day shift. After finishing one of my first stops during the day, I forgot to turn off my rollers. As I headed down the highway, I was amazed at how people literally jumped out of my way. This is too cool! What respect! Then when I stopped to get gas, I realized I was driving for about 2 hrs all lit up...


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> I also planned on doing the back up lights but will put them on there own switch so if I need them on, I do not need to leave the truck in reverse.
> 
> Anothe tip for backing in at night is the 2 security lights. If you need to back into a dark area, turn the lights on on both sides and it illuminates the entire area, works well.
> 
> John


That is a great idea John







I've been thinking about back up lights for months. That sounds like it would work.


----------

